# Wasserfall bauen



## Tojo (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

seit 2 Wochen sind wir im Besitz eines wunderschönen Foliengartenteiches und wollen nun noch einen Wasserfall bauen, ca 0,5m hoch und 30-60 cm breit. Wir haben Bruchsteine zum Bauen. Wie fangen wir das Ganze nun an? 
Wir sind gespannt auf eure Antwort.

Viele Grüße 
Tojo


----------



## G12345W (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hiallo und guten Abend, seit Ihr sicher, das Ihr für so einen großen Teich von 3000 m3, so einen kleinen wasserfall bauen wollt.
Oder sollen es nur 3000 Ltr sein


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hi "Toja",

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns. Neber einer kleinen Vorstellung wären natürlich Bilder von dem Deinem Teich von Vorteil  . Es ist eh nicht leicht auf die Entfernung Ratschläge zu geben, aber ohne Bilder, die wenigstens etwas Einblick verschaffen noch schwieriger.

Wie soll denn der Wasserfall etwa aussehen ?? So in der Art vielleicht, der ist ca 35 cm hoch und 60 cm breit:

 

Ein paar mehr Informationen wären wie gesagt schon schön ......


----------



## Tojo (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hallo Leute 
Sorry wir haben uns vertippt. Wir meinen natürlich 3000l.
Zu deiner Frage Ludwig, also wir hätten den Wasserfall gern bisschen kürzer und steiler.

Gruß tojo


----------



## katja (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

hallo tojo!

wir haben leider keinen wasserfall (platzmangel), aber ich zeig dir meinen favoriten  

guckst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/14525&d=1183828485

andere  ansicht: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/14528&d=1183828485

sowas würde mir auch gefallen!


----------



## thias (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hallo Tojo,

ein Wasserfall mit 50 cm Höhe ist aber auch eine mächtige Geräuschkulisse.
Dieser hier
 
hat nur 20 cm und ist ausreichend laut, so dass ich ihn manchmal abstellen möchte. Bei 50 cm muss man, wenn man daneben steht schon mit gehobener Lautstärke sprechen... was sagen die Nachbarn dazu?

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen aus Steinen mit Mörtel aufzumauern. Um nicht frostfrei gründnen zu müssen, sollte auf den verfestigten Untergrund eine Drainageschicht aus Kies, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann. Dann direkt darauf mauern, um die gewünschte Form zu erreichen. Die Folie kann in den weichen Mörtel gedrückt werden. Wichtig ist die Wahl des Wasserfallsteines, er muss ein gute Abrisskante haben und soll natürlich aussehen....
Wie man das ganze dann abdichtet, kannst du im Baubericht meines Schwimmteiches nachlesen.


----------



## Wasserfloh (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hi,

wir haben dieses Jahr auch einen kleinen "Wasserfall" an unseren Teich gebaut...
vielleicht gefällt dir ja so etwas? Der ist nicht ganz so laut, da er erst noch über ein Stück Ufermatte läuft... 
und erst zum Schluss über die Schieferplatten läuft...


----------



## Harald (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

dies ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/10595&d=1176789964

inzwischen sieht man von den Steinen auch nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Seerose (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

Hallo Tojo!

Ich muss Thias beipflichten: 50 cm Wasserfallhöhe ist unerträglich laut. Du wirst das bestimmt später verfluchen. Unsere 3 kleinen Wasserfälle haben nur eine Höhe von 1 cm, 5 cm und 10 cm. Das Geräusch ist schon ausreichend laut, aber sehr angenehm und keineswegs störend. Das Wasser lief auch schon mal die Nacht durch und bisher hat sich noch kein Nachbar beschwert.

Wir haben als Untergrund 40 - 70 cm Schotter untergelegt und dann den kompletten Bachlauf mit den Staubecken und den Sockeln für die Wasserfallsteine aus Beton modelliert. Das geht sehr gut, wenn man den Beton nicht so flüssig, sondern sehr zäh mischt. In den Beton haben wir ausreichend Eisen zur Verstärkung gelegt. Darauf haben wir erst Vlies 900, dann die Folie, darauf wieder Vlies 900 und darauf Ufermatte gelegt. Die Sockel für die Wasserfallsteine dürfen nicht mit Ufermatte und Vlies 900 bedeckt werden, sonst zieht es das Wasser unter dem Wasserfallstein her.
Die Folie haben wir an den Ränder ganz gewöhnlich mit Rheinkieseln aufgestellt.

Ach ja, noch ein Tip für die Abdichtung. Mit Innotec und mit Bauschaum kann man sehr gut abdichten, ohne dass das Ganze zu künstlich aussieht. Bauschaum ist frostsicher und fast wasserdicht (lässt nur wenige Tropen durch). Unsere Wasserfallsteine liegen z.B. in Bauschaum, und um die Wasserfallsteine abzudichten, haben wir einen separaten Folienlappen mit Innotec angeklebt. 

@ Wasserfloh!

Wenn du deine Folie an den Seiten nicht verkleidest, wirst du nicht lange Freude an deinem Bachlauf haben. Sonne und auch Eis und Schnee zersetzen sie relativ schnell. 

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> ein Wasserfall mit 50 cm Höhe ist aber auch eine mächtige Geräuschkulisse.



Dem können wir nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Unser unterer Wasserfall auf dem Bild in Betrag #3 ist "nur" 35cm hoch (die gesamte Höhendifferenz des Bachlaufes beträgt 60cm) und macht schon enorme Geräusche. Es ist nur gut, dass wir keine Nachbarn in unmittelbarer Nähe haben .....


----------



## Wasserfloh (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*



> @ Wasserfloh!
> 
> Wenn du deine Folie an den Seiten nicht verkleidest, wirst du nicht lange Freude an deinem Bachlauf haben. Sonne und auch Eis und Schnee zersetzen sie relativ schnell.



Hallo Sabine,

das Foto ist noch vom Frühjahr... inzwischen wurde ja noch etwas daran gearbeitet  , trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## pull (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserfall bauen*

hi,

ich habe meinen wasserfall (ca. 30 cm) mittels zugschieber regelbar gemacht.

 - erstens kann ich so die wassermenge und somit die
   geräuschkulisse nach lust und laune verändern

 - und abends stelle ich ihn komplett aus

wenn der bachlauf nicht im betrieb ist, wird das wasser durch den filter gedrückt!

gruss jens


----------

